# Advice needed on purchasing PS4 Pro from Qatar.



## giprabu (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi,

I'm planning to purchase a PS4 Pro from Qatar through one of my relative. It costs around 31k there.

Is it a good deal ?

I'm used to play games in PC. But no price reduction in gfx cards (GTX 1060 6GB still costs around 24-25k) pushes me to go for the console.

Also, I have a 43" Full HD Vu TV. I would like to get the feel of playing Far Cry 4, Battlefield etc on it.

I read in one of the post that "Blu-ray and DLC are region blocked in PS4". Can someone please explain me what this means.?

Thanks !


----------



## Gollum (Dec 6, 2018)

giprabu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to purchase a PS4 Pro from Qatar through one of my relative. It costs around 31k there.
> 
> ...



You can get the console from there but there may not be any warranty for it in India.
Also, PS4 and PS3 games are not region locked.
Any game from any region works on any PS4 slim or Pro.
You will find it a bit difficult to play FPS games on controller. Once you get the hang of it, you will feel it better to play on a Bigger TV .


----------



## giprabu (Dec 6, 2018)

Will I be able to utilize the Blu-ray player, i.e., playing locally purchased blu-ray discs on it ?

Is warranty the ONLY thing i will be missing out if I buy from outside India ?


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 6, 2018)

giprabu said:


> Will I be able to utilize the Blu-ray player, i.e., playing locally purchased blu-ray discs on it ?
> 
> Is warranty the ONLY thing i will be missing out if I buy from outside India ?


Movie Blu Ray playback are region locked. Many movies come in region free, but do keep it in mind. I bought mine from Dubai and it was Region 2.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Dec 10, 2018)

giprabu said:


> Will I be able to utilize the Blu-ray player, i.e., playing locally purchased blu-ray discs on it ?
> 
> Is warranty the ONLY thing i will be missing out if I buy from outside India ?



You can't play Blu-ray movie discs on any variant of PS4. If you really want this functionality, you'll have to go for xbox one x. If you don't mind missing PS4 exclusives, go for xbox one x. It is a much better machine.
But then again, the exclusives of PS4 are some of the best single player games ever made, so hard to miss.


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 10, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> You can't play Blu-ray movie discs on any variant of PS4. If you really want this functionality, you'll have to go for xbox one x. If you don't mind missing PS4 exclusives, go for xbox one x. It is a much better machine.
> But then again, the exclusives of PS4 are some of the best single player games ever made, so hard to miss.


Incorrect. PS4 can play Blu-ray movies. PS4 can't play 4k Blu ray movies.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Dec 10, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Incorrect. PS4 can play Blu-ray movies. PS4 can't play 4k Blu ray movies.



Thank you for the correction. I had the idea that it doesn't play blu-ray at all.


----------



## giprabu (Dec 23, 2018)

Guys thanks for all your suggestions. I actually wanted to play Games on 43" Full HD TV and wanted to try it with PS4 pro. But recently I tried PS4 (Call of duty) in a local Game station.

I was totally not comfortable with the Joystick. To me Keyboard+Mouse is wayyy better and comfortable for FPS games.

Then I thought of purchasing a KeyMander device with PS4, but the total cost shoots up to 45k (35k console + 10K keymander).

I now feel the best solution would be GTX 1060 6 GB @ 22k + one really long HDMI + wireless kb & mouse will do the job.

Is it advisable to Purchase GTX 1060 6GB Mini @ 22k ?? ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 6GB GDDR5 MINI (ZT-P10600A-10L)

Kindly suggest.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2018)

Wireless kb/mouse is not recommended for gaming(you can see that very few gaming kb/mouse comes in wireless versions). Get Zotac amp edition instead of mini & keep in mind that 1060 is alright for 1080p gaming but if your TV is 4k(if planning on getting one in future) then it won't cut it as running lower resolution on 4k TV might not look good enough.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Dec 24, 2018)

giprabu said:


> Guys thanks for all your suggestions. I actually wanted to play Games on 43" Full HD TV and wanted to try it with PS4 pro. But recently I tried PS4 (Call of duty) in a local Game station.
> 
> I was totally not comfortable with the Joystick. To me Keyboard+Mouse is wayyy better and comfortable for FPS games.
> 
> ...



Just one thing. Almost everyone finds keyboard + mouse combination better than gamepad, when it comes to FPS gaming. It was same for me as well. However, once you get used to gamepad (which actually doesn't take a lot of time), you will find the console better to game on a TV rather than a PC (please note that I am talking about all games in general, not just FPS aiming). There are absolutely no hassles when it comes to console gaming. Just lie down on you couch/bed and you are good to do, something which you can't do on a PC.
I have a 1060 GTX powered system, PS4 Pro and xbox one x, and I hardly play any games on my system now. The consoles are just too convenient. However if you are too much into competitive fps gaming (like I play CSGO from time to time), PC is the only way to go.
Rest 1060GTX@22k for 108p is decent.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Dec 24, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Just one thing. Almost everyone finds keyboard + mouse combination better than gamepad, when it comes to FPS gaming. It was same for me as well. However, once you get used to gamepad (which actually doesn't take a lot of time), you will find the console better to game on a TV rather than a PC (please note that I am talking about all games in general, not just FPS aiming). There are absolutely no hassles when it comes to console gaming. Just lie down on you couch/bed and you are good to do, something which you can't do on a PC.
> I have a 1060 GTX powered system, PS4 Pro and xbox one x, and I hardly play any games on my system now. The consoles are just too convenient. However if you are too much into competitive fps gaming (like I play CSGO from time to time), PC is the only way to go.
> Rest 1060GTX@22k for 108p is decent.


EDIT: Also, do not forget about exclusives of Playstation. Games like the last of us, god of war, horizon zero dawn, uncharted series, red dead redemption 2 (the list goes on and on) can't be played on a PC.


----------



## giprabu (Dec 26, 2018)

Guys thanks once again for all your suggestions.

Sudden expenses and I was tight on budget once again.

I was planning to settle down with GTX 1050 Ti 4 GB @ 14k. When I was almost about to make the payment, something made me cancel it. 

While browsing through the forum i came across this post -->*geek.digit.in/community/threads/need-graphic-card-for-budget-pc.204857/

and
.
.
.
.
*Ordered Sapphire RX 570 @ 13.9k. from Prime ABGB  
*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2018)

Definitely a better choice than 1050Ti.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2018)

giprabu said:


> Guys thanks once again for all your suggestions.
> 
> Sudden expenses and I was tight on budget once again.
> 
> ...


* Critical Hit*


----------



## Flash (Dec 27, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> EDIT: Also, do not forget about exclusives of Playstation. Games like the last of us, god of war, horizon zero dawn, uncharted series, *red dead redemption 2 *(the list goes on and on) can't be played on a PC.


RDR isn't a PS exclusive; Both 1 & 2 are released for XBox too.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> RDR isn't a PS exclusive; Both 1 & 2 are released for XBox too.



Yes I know. I was differentiating between PS4 and PC in my second statement.


----------

